# what is in your hives??



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

went into the hives i had three survived--one the brood boxes were filled with honey with no brood cells what so ever. one had almost filled the brood boxes with honey, with no brood in site and the last was was half honey half empty frames with very little brood in it. they were still bringing in pollen in the last hive.

What have you guys had going on in your hives?


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

mare,
I know in some areas the drought affected brood rearing. I am not sure if this was the case in your area. While most hives here are slowing down, brood production the past 6 weeks was important to colony survival as these are the bees that will carry the hive through till spring. While you can always add feed, you as the beekeeper can not plop out eggs. So I always push for brood production in September.
Did you have enough fall reared brood?

Scan down to the bottom of this page and read both August and Septembers advice. It will detail what I am talking about and give some pointers.
Bee, PENNAPIC Pennsylvania Backyard Beekeepers Association Seasonal Advice


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Bjorn---good reading


----------

